
France gives Google 15 days to expand right-to-be-forgotten worldwide - happyscrappy
http://9to5google.com/2015/06/12/right-to-be-forgotten-france-threat/
======
tdaltonc
Is the long game here to make it so hard to operate in Europe that all foreign
search engines (Google, Bing, Baidu, etc) are replaced by a politicized
european search engine that can keep up with all of the EU's "right-to-be
forgotten"politics?

------
tdaltonc
I wonder if one day the UE will license 'historians' who are allowed to search
the unedited version of history.

~~~
happyscrappy
They won't need a license because they can just search Google in its home
country, unless France is crazy enough to disconnect from the broader
internet.

